# Acer Aspire 5630-6368 won't always boot up after RAM upgrade



## plategeek (Dec 25, 2008)

My laptop can hold up to 4 GB of RAM. I was running on 2 x 512 MB chips, which I swapped out for 2 x 2 GB chips. This is the only hardware mod that has ever been done on this machine. The OS is Vista home premium, and the processor is an Intel Core Duo T5200 - 1.6 GHz - 533 MHz FSB - L2 Cache.

The computer won't boot up* unless I unplug the AC supply and plug it back in. If unplugged with just the battery, it won't boot up. However, once it has booted successfully, I can run it on AC power or battery just fine, and the performance is notably faster (and yes, BIOS reflects the full 4 GB of memory).

*Failed attempts go like this: I press the power button. It lights up. The DVD drive spins briefly (empty) and the CPU fan turns on for a couple of seconds. Then the fan and DVD drive go silent. The screen is powered off and unresponsive, not even a BIOS screen appears. The power light remains on. There is no further sound or action from the notebook.

This problem didn't exist before the RAM upgrade. What can I do to keep this from happening?


----------



## ebee (Jan 18, 2009)

I also upgrade to 2 x 2GB PC2 5400 for my Asprie 5630/T5200 (same machine and OS as yours) and got exactly problem as yours. Did you get any solution?

Removing 1 SODIMM seems fine, but not 2 of them. Do you think the mother board can not handle 667 MHz speed?

Thks


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

The lappys memory limit is 2gb. 667mhz dimms should work.


http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/da...80_5650_5630_5610_5610Z_3690-ENG-OLM_0227.pdf


----------



## noprotein (Feb 2, 2008)

I have an aspire 5600 and having a similar issue. It's been running great with a 512 stick in the bottom slot. I've been needing more memory so i picked up 2 twin gskill 2gb sticks. They are brand new and seem to be in good condition. I installed them and made sure they were in perfectly. I booted up and the acer screen comes up for about 3 seconds, showing the f2 to setup option then goes blank... the computer stays on but no further change.

These laptops are supposed to auto-configure system changes especially memory so maybe they just hang when trying to do so? Again it seems the problem is when utilizing both ram slots... has anyone found a solution. When i hit f2 it says entering setup but does nothing beyond that. Any help will be appreciated greatly.

I re-read the manual. It's upgradeable to 4gb dual channel so-dimms... which they probably bought. Which I bought. Can we change this setting in bios? There must be a solution.


----------



## plategeek (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm the original poster.

The only solution I have been given is to call Acer Support at 1-800-816-2237 Mon-Fri 7am-9pm CST and Sat-Sun 8am-5pm CST.

I have "troubleshooting fatigue" right now and I'm busy with many things, so I've been putting off the phone call. My laptop does eventually start up after 1-4 tries. Eventually I'll give in and call the line.

The manual posted above states, "upgradeable to 4 GB using two
(dual-channel support)" which is what I have. When my computer boots successfully, BIOS shows all 4 GB of memory, as does Windows (shows 3 instead of 4 for expected techy reasons).

If someone does get a solution, please post. If I get to it first, I'll post.


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Aspire 5680/5650/5630/5610/5610Z/3690 Series
• Up to 2 GB of DDR2 533/667 MHz memory,
upgradeable to 4 GB using two soDIMM modules
(dual-channel support)

Ran into this issue saying supporting up to 4gb, with XP your not going to show 4gb's and more than likely find issues same with Vista 32 bit OS's.


In on note the manual says up to 2gb, then up to 4gb. 32 bit OS will only show abit over 3gb if infact you can use 4gb SODIMMS.


----------



## Keith12345 (Mar 24, 2009)

Keith said:

I am succesfully running 2.5 gygs (one 2-gyg and one original 512.)

To-day I will try to run 4 gyg and will get back to you on how it works.

Past experience tells me that problems can occur when mixing brands and/or one company vs another.

Try going back to original and then try what I have done 2.5 gyg.and see if it is not the chip sets.

If I can run 2.5 gyg, 4 should be no problem.

I know you said you were careful in installing but look at pin set one more time.

Keith


----------



## noprotein (Feb 2, 2008)

Keith12345 said:


> Keith said:
> 
> I am succesfully running 2.5 gygs (one 2-gyg and one original 512.)
> 
> ...


The problem Keith is not with 2.5GB, it's with 4. That is specifically the issue. Some are able to boot from BIOS with the 4gb full (in xp reading as 3gb or 3.5gb) but then system crashing ensues soon afterward. My comp will show motherboard manufacturer logo and start to display post/edit bios options and then hang. Just to clear up any compatibility issues, I purchased 2 twin 2gb sticks brand new. They were made milliseconds after each other by the same company =) Each work and register 2gb individually but when combined no luck. Each works with the original 512 stick as well. I suppose I will be calling Acer as well but i expect the same answer as the original poster. It may be stuck with the 2.5. Eventually I may try a vista install to see if it's an OS issue but I highly doubt it is since it won't POST, which is way before the OS tries to load.


----------



## Keith12345 (Mar 24, 2009)

Keith said:

I heard you:

My Acer 5630 will not boot with 4 gygs.

Went back to 2.5/ it is fine.

It may very well be this is a 32, op sys.

Have a call into tech will get back if they have a solution (I suspect not) or reason. 



Keith


----------



## am77gav (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have an Acer Aspire 5630, just purchased 2GB Ram but don't know where to find the slots? Looked on the base and it doesn't seem to have the memory slots I have seen on Video tutorials?

Can anybody advise?

Thanks


----------



## Anthd (Jun 4, 2009)

i got it to work.. just by switching the memory slots around..

I have the aspire 5630...
i bought 2x2gig KHX4200S2LL/2G 's from Kingston they are hyperX

First few times it wasn't working just like everyone Else's then it worked but wouldn't restart ...did the same..okay fine...i opened it up again made sure it was clean and switch the sticks .. put it back together ... and she started up right away... 

Bios and system give me both 4G's , and vista's rating system didn't change from 3.0 cpuid gives my mem 266mhz but I'm thinking that duels work in tandem for the 533mhz .. 

other then one of my games not working the system listed not an error but not responsive, ...but all my others work fine.. boot up is a bit faster... guess that's it... hope it helps someone ...

Also theirs a bio's update 3.60 for nvidia video's, nvidia has new drivers for it that seem to work...

Thanks for starting the topic .

Anthony.


----------



## HanmerTech (Oct 26, 2010)

I also have an Aspire 5630 and also wanted to upgrade my RAM so I went for 2x 2GB ADATA sticks @677MT/s. 
It is supposed to run well. After I while I started having BSODs, I/O errors, so I suspected the RAM. I swapped them around, mixed them up with old ones but still errors. I suspect it is not running well with 667MT/s memory (PC2-5300) as the original ones were 533MT/s (PC2-4200). I don't know if anyone can confirm that. By investigating further, my processor is a core2duo T5200 and its FSB speed is 533 MT/s, so I'm suspecting that the RAM at 633 MT/s is causing the errors. Can somebody confirm?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

HanmerTech said:


> I also have an Aspire 5630 and also wanted to upgrade my RAM so I went for 2x 2GB ADATA sticks @677MT/s.
> It is supposed to run well. After I while I started having BSODs, I/O errors, so I suspected the RAM. I swapped them around, mixed them up with old ones but still errors. I suspect it is not running well with 667MT/s memory (PC2-5300) as the original ones were 533MT/s (PC2-4200). I don't know if anyone can confirm that. By investigating further, my processor is a core2duo T5200 and its FSB speed is 533 MT/s, so I'm suspecting that the RAM at 633 MT/s is causing the errors. Can somebody confirm?


Hello HanmerTech,

This is an old thread. Please post a new thread with a complete description of your issue.

Include your laptops Brand/Manufacturer and any steps you may have already taken yourself (in detail).

Also, run Memtest86+ (d/l from memtest.org) from boot. 

Physically remove one DIMM and run memtest on only one DIMM (for 2 hours min). Then switch and do the same for the other.

-GZ


----------



## noprotein (Feb 2, 2008)

This is an old thread but one many who have this laptop I imagine still follow. I was hoping someone found a solid across the board solution but it simply appears to be a tough dilemna. I went with a 2GB and 1GB stick and called it a day. Sucks that there was no easy way to make 4GB work globally.


----------

